# Pain Management Injections



## vpaceley (Sep 1, 2010)

When using the code 64495--if this is bilateral procedure--do you bill medicare with the modifier -50 and double the price and put the units as (1) or do you split them up with the modifier -LT or -RT?


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 1, 2010)

"Bilateral injections are performed on the right and left sides of one joint level. The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) requires physicians to indicate a bilateral injection by using billing modifier 50 and the appropriate CPT code. If a physician performs multiple bilateral injections, modifier 50 should accompany each facet joint injection CPT code"

https://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM6518.pdf


----------

